# Chewing



## minnie (May 16, 2004)

I have another ? .
I was wondering how long it takes a Maltese to stop chewing?
My Btttons chews everything in site..How long will this last? He will be a year old next month...
Help any ideas?


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I never had to deal with that with Morgan, he never chewed, but my little Yorkie, Bailey, is now about 4 months old, is chewing alot, not on furniture, thank goodness or anything like that, (he did like my slippers and sneakers at first lol). I have A LOT of chew toys for him so he wont' get any bright ideas to chew on the other things. As long as he sticks with the chew toys, I don't care if he chews forever! lol


----------



## minnie (May 16, 2004)

Thank you Lol.

I love yorkies also.
My sister has a tea Cup Yorkie Full grown 2 pounds...
So sweet..
Your Maltese is cute....


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my big dog liked to chew on stuff. it was soo annoying!!! i feel your pain. i basically bittered apple everything 'inappropriate' to chew twice a day. till he didnt want to try to chew it. and i gave them bully sticks. that stuff saved my life. its a little expensive--but malts dont chew it up that quickly. it smells a little nasty--bully sticks or pizzle sticks should help you out a lot.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki chews all the time.... I just make sure he has something to chew on;
rawhide (watched carefully), nyla bones and cardboard tubes (from TP







) are his favorite. The only time he isn't chewing on something is when he is eating, playing or sleeping <_< .

Judi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

i had a dog who chewed everything...a whole sofa....he never stopped chewing but we got him tons of toys adn it seemed so long as he had something more intresting ot chew on he stayed away from my stuff


----------

